# Forum Home Renovation Structural Renovation  Plasterboard onto brick wall

## john9996

I am renovating a damp 2 storey Victorian terrace house where once we fix the old dampcourse (using injection system) I am proposing to mount 10mm plasterboard onto exposed internal brick walls after removing old damaged sand+lime plaster. The plasterboard will be glued and screwed onto 16mm metal furring channels that will be fixed to the internal walls at 600mm spacing. This will create a air gap behind the plasterboard and allow bricks to breathe and any dampness to dry out. 
Question: has any one used a similar method on an old house with success?.....and should I paint the internal brickwork with a waterproof membrane first before fixing furring channels and plasterboard.
I have ruled out cement or plaster rendering due to cracks that will eventually come back :Blush7:

----------


## Rod Dyson

You shouldn't have any problems with this method.

----------


## john9996

Thanks Rod, 
Should I coat brickwalls first with a waterproof paint before screwing on furring channels + plasterboard? 
This is incase any salts travel to the surface of the brickwork and absorb say air condensation behind the plasterboard gap.......or will 16mm gap be enough to allow mositure to dry out without attacking the plasterboard?? :Cry:

----------


## Terrian

going to have a breathing gap at the top & bottom of the cavity ?

----------


## ozwinner

Once the dampcourse has been fixed the salts should stay in the bickwork, its only the rising damp that brings the salts to the surface. 
Once the wall is dry just brush off the salts, if the salts re-apere, then the wall is still damp. 
Al  :Smilie:

----------


## john9996

> going to have a breathing gap at the top & bottom of the cavity ?

  The gap behind the plasterboard will only vent to the top into roof cavity.
The house is a 2 storey terrace, where we going to pour a concrete slab on ground after stripping existing floor, therefore no air will pass from bottom of air gap behing plasterboard........the air gap will continue from ground flooor past 1st floor and then into roof cavity.

----------


## patty

mate ya shouldnt have a problem ya can actually glue gyprock to the brickwork if you really wanted to do it on the cheap.. you have battened it out it should be right as rain if you are really concerned about air not escaping  install some masonry brick vents on the external wall directly behind just below ceiling height if you hae access that is

----------


## eemgee

It will take some time for the bricks to dry out, and longer if you put the plaster up to soon. Can you leave the walls unplastered for a few months preferrably 5 to 6 or over summer?

----------


## ozwinner

> The gap behind the plasterboard will only vent to the top into roof cavity.

  It wont vent unless you have air coming in from the bottom of the wall also. 
Al  :Smilie:

----------

